# Racing Seats!



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

i've already searched and found out what kind of seats fit in the 240 but no one has really said anything about the seats themselves. i'm looking at replacing the driver and passenger seats with some good quality/good support/comfortable for daily driving. the ones i really at sparco torino 2's but they are like 700 a piece. anyone know of any reasonably priced seats $400 or $500 at the most that met my desired requirements? thanks


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

tenzo makes some pretty good seats that aren't too expensive


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

duude, perfect seats are these recaros http://www.i-m-racing.com/recarospp.html , i think they are a way better design then the torino's and cheaper, i know it says 585, but at a chop near my house they are bein sold for like 410 bucks or something like that


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

*Cough* GT-R seats *cough*


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

recaros are damn nice seats.brother had them in his old gti. they really felt great.

gtr seats are cool too but ive heard its almost impossible to find a pair of them?is this true?


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

wat was the life like of those recaros, and did you feel that they helped you feel the road better
are they pretty stiff seats or are they all mushy and shit, if you know wat i mean


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well actually they came stock in the car on GTI's. i think his was a 1990 or 92 and he had it about 2-3 years ago i guess... they were still perfect. very supportive. whenever you went through a corner quick, the seats held you right in place. they were still very stiff but not uncomfortably. like you could sit down and of course its going yo be a little bit soft for the comfort but after that they held you like glue


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

can someone direct me to a place where i can buy s15 seats. i like the look of them but are all of them leather because in alberta, it gets really cold and also really hot so leather isn't so great. I'd rather have r34 or r33 seats because the r32's don't look much different then the stock seats i have now. for the s15 seats, i would like the middle color of the seat to be made red, anyone know how much ballpark getting this done would cost or what would be reasonable? thx for all your help so far


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ jspec.com 600-800 bux a pair


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Where  !!!! I didn't see that!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that how much they cost i think -_- maybe more xp


----------

